# Alcantara!!!!!



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG!! Several of you might know (especially with my name) that I am big, big time into open-wheel racing, especially Formula 1 (F1!!!). Well, I came upon these wicked cool Kindle covers on Etsy.com, made out of.....get this.....Alcantara!!! Yup, Alcantara is used in car interiors by Porsche and Maserati!!!!
For some reason I cannot get the link to work, but here is a pic of the material.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh that's cool looking! Very nice...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here are the links... $39.99 ain't bad either!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Our office was located within 20 metres of the boundary of the F1's when they were held in Adelaide for 10 years in the 80's.  It was so noisy we had to close the office for the four days as we couldnt hear each other talk.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Like the fabric, not crazy about the fact that it's a sleeve and not a cover. They are made by a British company called Wrappers.

Here is the Etsy link: http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=37483334

Here is the Wrappers link: http://wrappers.typepad.com/ipod/amazon-kindle-covers/


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It's amazing how many more choices there are today than there were 18 months ago.  
I like the grey one.  
deb


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

911jason & LibbyD - thanks for the links!  For some odd reason I could not get the links to work, but maybe it was just 2am brainfade?

Pushka - There is nothing like waking up to the sound of roaring F1 engines, IMO!  Actually, we live pretty close to a track that's often used for testing and we love it - nothing between us, but a small stretch of Native American land and the sounds across the desert can be spectacular!  We attended the British Grand Prix, camping next to the track (yes a real tent occasion, but from then on it was hotels and a short drive to the various European tracks for us) and by the 2nd day we could determine the team by the sound of their engines, the lower tiered Minardi having the fat, blatty sound that awoke us each morning - with nice big smiles on our faces!!!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Not sure if its $40 worthy, but may be..?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Not sure if its $40 worthy, but may be..?


Don't forget, you're paying for the name...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I wonder if they will make these for the new K3? I was thinking that I may not get an Oberon this time since the K3 has the soft-touch backing on it... Has anyone had contact with this vendor?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I contacted this company using the address on their website [email protected] and just heard back from them:

*Hi Jason,

We are very low on Alcantara as we have been waiting for ages to buy the colours we offer but Alcantara is making less - the fabric we buy is made for car manufacturers and we buy extra lengths.

We will defintely be adding the new size for the Kindle 3 - it looks great I am buying one here in the UK as we have not had them direct before. We have Alcantara to make a sleeve for you if you want to let us know what colour you wanted, price will be as per the website.

Thanks for getting in touch, we also have wool felt sleeves her just in case!*

I am in the process of placing an order with her, I'll let you guys know how much it ends up costing and I'll post a review once I've received it.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

911jason said:


> I am in the process of placing an order with her, I'll let you guys know how much it ends up costing and I'll post a review once I've received it.


Can't wait! I'm been considering a sleeve for my K3, and this might be the one for me as well!


----------



## pghaworth (Oct 30, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> OMG!! ... I am big, big time into open-wheel racing, especially Formula 1 (F1!!!)...


Very nice. Thanks for the link. Decades before it was cool, my father raced in Europe, and placed first. He started in Formula One, and when he left he was racing Group Seven. He even wrote two articles for Road & Track based on his experiences in European racing. You have me wanting this case now.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I've placed my order and paid for it. With the exchange rate, it ended up being $48 including shipping to the U.S.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Can't wait to see your sleeve and hear your review.  I'm thinking that might be the exact one I'm looking for as well.  And I don't think $48 is too much to get precisely what you want.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You guys will definitely be the first to know when I receive it... I'm not sure if she's going to ship it immediately or wait until she gets her K3 to test fit it with.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

My new K3 Alcantara sleeve should ship tomorrow according to the company. So I should have it a few days before the K3 arrives... woohoo!!

Just found this beautiful pic of a Bentley with an Alcantara interior...

Click for full size









A peak at the interior reveals more noticeable changes, such as the removal of the back seat, a splash of carbon fiber trim, lightweight racing seats and Bentley's first use of alcantara, the suede substitute widely used in Italian sports cars.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't know why, but I'm all of a sudden kind of wishing I had ordered the red one instead of the dark gray! 

Oh well, it will still be cool, I'm sure! =)


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Looks very cool!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I really like the dark gray colour. I'm sure once you get it, you'll love it. Can't wait for your review!
And if it's really great, you can always order another one in red!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> I really like the dark gray colour. I'm sure once you get it, you'll love it. Can't wait for your review!
> And if it's really great, you can always order another one in red!


Ha! You don't know my wife! 

But as I think about the red vs gray, at least I know the gray won't look dirty nearly as quick as the red would, if at all. 'Glass half-full' and all that... =)


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

After seeing those pictures you posted and looking at that website I went ahead and ordered both.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

DCSholtis said:


> After seeing those pictures you posted and looking at that website I went ahead and ordered both.


Showoff!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Just FYI:  Alcantara is sold in many fabric shops as UltraSuede, by the yard, in numerous colors....  it's pricey but of course you wouldn't need much for a sleeve or cover.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Just FYI: Alcantara is sold in many fabric shops as UltraSuede, by the yard, in numerous colors.... it's pricey but of course you wouldn't need much for a sleeve or cover.


Yeah, but then I'd have to fly the lady in from the UK to make it for me... much cheaper this way!


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Should have mine by time the Kindle arrives.   She said about a week by Airmail + 3 days to make the sleeves.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Should have mine hopefully this week.  It shipped out last week so I'll have a review and some pics when it arrives.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I've had mine for about a week now, but wanted to wait until I have a K3 to test the fit before I post a review.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Got mine today.  The size of them made me realize just how small the K3 really will be.


----------

